# Putting a plow on a 2013 Ram 1500???



## JerseyShorePlow

I recently purchased a 2013 RAM 1500 Quad Cab. I called the company that installs plows and they said that a plow cannot be put on the truck! Something about the electronic steering. Is this true? Does anyone know of a manufacturer that has figured out a way to put a plow on my truck? I'm not too happy about this as I told the dealer I had planned on installing a plow.


----------



## trevier

the new ford 150 are the same way, wish I had an answer for you,,,


----------



## giggity

I put a 7.5 foot western pro plow on my 2010 this year, and couldnt be happier with it.. Im not sure if there are differences between the 2010 and 2013... Western has a mount and wiring to fit the trucks.. Try a different dealer, or install it yourself, its fairly simple to install


----------



## mega10cab

Fisher was able to get by it. Not sure about any others though.

http://www.centralparts.com/blog/2013/8/21/fisher-snowplows-now-compatible-with-2013-ram-1500/


----------



## Snoviper

JerseyShorePlow;1703087 said:


> I recently purchased a 2013 RAM 1500 Quad Cab. I called the company that installs plows and they said that a plow cannot be put on the truck! Something about the electronic steering. Is this true? Does anyone know of a manufacturer that has figured out a way to put a plow on my truck? I'm not too happy about this as I told the dealer I had planned on installing a plow.


Sno-Way should have one,check their website: http://plowapps.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/choosingplow


----------



## JustJeff

Snoway DOES have a plow for your truck. Check out their website. It's the 26. ****,  you might even be able to put a 26R on there and that's one hell of a plow. Smaller, but coparable to a wideout or a Power Plow, it's got articulating wings on both sides that allow you to use it like a scoop plow. You could also put a Snowdogg 8 footer MD on there no problem. Good solid medium duty plow for a lot less money than the other half-ton plows from other manufacturers.


----------



## JerseyShorePlow

Thanks for the info, I will check them out and hopefully I can get a plow on my new truck! My dealer only does Meyers and SnowDogg so maybe thats why.


----------



## BossEric

Yea , Boss doesn't have a plow for the new dodge 1500 either . We've had to turn a lot of customers away. It's all about the electronic power steering, and the weight of the plow on the steering . If the others have a lighter plow then that's probably why their able to supply you one.I would double check with the warranty to be sure. But If you do , let us know the results. This will help us with an option for some of our customers that are commited to their new trucks.


----------



## Tomaser

We install Blizzard snowplows on dodge ram 2013/2014 its not any problem at all maybe you should talk to someone who knows what they are doing :-D



JerseyShorePlow;1703087 said:


> I recently purchased a 2013 RAM 1500 Quad Cab. I called the company that installs plows and they said that a plow cannot be put on the truck! Something about the electronic steering. Is this true? Does anyone know of a manufacturer that has figured out a way to put a plow on my truck? I'm not too happy about this as I told the dealer I had planned on installing a plow.


----------



## snerdy

Is that a midweight or pro plow?


----------



## giggity

snerdy;1741702 said:


> Is that a midweight or pro plow?


Its 7.5 foot pro plow... Its been a busy winter here in Chicago, and no problems to speak of (knock on wood)... Had it in for an oil change the other day, shop says all ball joints, tie rods etc. all look fine... Pretty impressed so far


----------



## snerdy

*Good plow*

Great, I have a pro Plow, bought it in 2008 had it on a ram 1500 regular cab. put it on a GMC Sierra 1500 regular cab, now have it on a 2011 Ram 2500. The toughest plow I have ever used.


----------



## MajorDave

giggity;1742314 said:


> Its 7.5 foot pro plow... Its been a busy winter here in Chicago, and no problems to speak of (knock on wood)... Had it in for an oil change the other day, shop says all ball joints, tie rods etc. all look fine... Pretty impressed so far


Tell ya what guys - its close to being over, but DEFINITELY upgrade your U-Joints (They make heavy duty ones for cheap - beefier than the stock ones) and your Springs - do yourself a favor and save money in the long run - a lot of money! If ya can - swap out what you can with 2500 or 3500 equip under front end...not BS'in here! Speak from experience!


----------



## giggity

MajorDave;1762886 said:


> Tell ya what guys - its close to being over, but DEFINITELY upgrade your U-Joints (They make heavy duty ones for cheap - beefier than the stock ones) and your Springs - do yourself a favor and save money in the long run - a lot of money! If ya can - swap out what you can with 2500 or 3500 equip under front end...not BS'in here! Speak from experience!


The half tons have cv-joints up front, and the front suspension is completely different from the 2500 and 3500's... Looked high and low for suspension upgrades for these trucks, unfortunately they dont exist


----------



## MajorDave

giggity;1763992 said:


> The half tons have cv-joints up front, and the front suspension is completely different from the 2500 and 3500's... Looked high and low for suspension upgrades for these trucks, unfortunately they dont exist


Well that blows that plan - hahaha! Guess have to go with just beefing up what is there - heavier springs - etc etc...

Can you swap out anything under front end? Bearings - hub - spindle etc? Wanna do something this summer. Gettign another truck, but keeping this one....


----------



## MajorDave

giggity;1763992 said:


> The half tons have cv-joints up front, and the front suspension is completely different from the 2500 and 3500's... Looked high and low for suspension upgrades for these trucks, unfortunately they dont exist


What I know you can do is upgrade Springs - then there is Timbrens and the "add a leaf kit..."


----------



## SnoFarmer

^ they are a IFS ie torsion bars up front.
the 1500's no longer have a solid front axle.
timbren's are an option.
and a add-a-leaf for the rear if needed.

Your right on thee ones with a solid front axle all one would have to do is swap out the springs with ones from a 2500.
or 3500 as the front springs could be the same in both.


----------



## Tomaser

This one of our ram1500 (2013) it has air suspension in the back and heavy duty springs in the front axel, works just fine


----------



## 04ram1500

This may or may not concern you, however putting a plow on a 1500 series will void your warranty.


----------



## giggity

SnoFarmer;1764525 said:


> ^ they are a IFS ie torsion bars up front.
> the 1500's no longer have a solid front axle.
> timbren's are an option.
> and a add-a-leaf for the rear if needed.
> 
> Your right on thee ones with a solid front axle all one would have to do is swap out the springs with ones from a 2500.
> or 3500 as the front springs could be the same in both.


2009 and up dont even have torsion bars, shock/strut IFS... Rear is coil spring also, cant add a leaf..


----------



## giggity

MajorDave;1764503 said:


> Well that blows that plan - hahaha! Guess have to go with just beefing up what is there - heavier springs - etc etc...
> 
> Can you swap out anything under front end? Bearings - hub - spindle etc? Wanna do something this summer. Gettign another truck, but keeping this one....


This is the first year plowing with my 2010 1500, and it has been a historical year here in chicago, tons and tons of snow... The only modification i did to mine was a front and rear leveling kit... I am running a 7.5 foot pro plow on it, which really is to heavy for the truck, and the suspension has held up fine. I dont really see any need to upgrade anything.. I plow all commerical lots (large and small) and knock on wood, no problems at all...


----------



## JustJeff

Are you actually in Chicago, or Carol Stream? I plow strictly in the city, and the potholes are playing hell with my truck, I would think that they would beat the **** out of a half-ton.


----------



## SnoFarmer

cool,
That's even worse,
As you can tell i don't keep up with the 1/2 tones as they are geared towards the weekend warrior crowed, that thinks they are 3/4 ton trucks when they need them to be.

Can you plow with one, yes
Will it hold up or do the work a 3/4 ton can do, no...
I couldn't go back to a 7.5 str8 blade plow the productivity is to low. time is money.

then after the plow, counterweight a shovel and snow blower and your over the 1/2 tones gvwr.

gmo



giggity;1766508 said:


> 2009 and up dont even have torsion bars, shock/strut IFS... Rear is coil spring also, cant add a leaf..


----------



## giggity

Harleyjeff;1766568 said:


> Are you actually in Chicago, or Carol Stream? I plow strictly in the city, and the potholes are playing hell with my truck, I would think that they would beat the **** out of a half-ton.


Im in Carol Stream, the potholes in the burbs arent much better trust me... It hurts when I hit them...


----------



## giggity

SnoFarmer;1766601 said:


> cool,
> That's even worse,
> As you can tell i don't keep up with the 1/2 tones as they are geared towards the weekend warrior crowed, that thinks they are 3/4 ton trucks when they need them to be.
> 
> Can you plow with one, yes
> Will it hold up or do the work a 3/4 ton can do, no...
> I couldn't go back to a 7.5 str8 blade plow the productivity is to low. time is money.
> 
> then after the plow, counterweight a shovel and snow blower and your over the 1/2 tones gvwr.
> 
> gmo


I have 3 other trucks as well, a Ram 3500 dump, and 2 2500's... Dont get me wrong the 1500 is no where near what my heavy dutys are... It has exceeded my expectations thou. Its a great small parking lot truck, I try not to run it on my large lots if the snow is deep... Will be trading it in come spring on a newish 1500, after this winter it has taken a beating, and the warranty is up, so its time to replace


----------



## snerdy

*2.5" strut spacer*

I had a 2008 1500 Regular cab, I put a 7 1/2 ft Western Pro om it and used 2.5"
strut spacers on top of the strut and it held the plow just fine for 2 years with no problems whatsoever. The dealer who sold me the truck still did warranty work on it, no questions asked.


----------



## MajorDave

giggity;1766531 said:


> This is the first year plowing with my 2010 1500, and it has been a historical year here in chicago, tons and tons of snow... The only modification i did to mine was a front and rear leveling kit... I am running a 7.5 foot pro plow on it, which really is to heavy for the truck, and the suspension has held up fine. I dont really see any need to upgrade anything.. I plow all commerical lots (large and small) and knock on wood, no problems at all...


I'm not busting balls - I'm just saying if ya can upgrade here and there BEFORE sh*t goes bad, it saves in the long run - thats all...and it does take a toll on the small trucks. We all know that and agree - also why I am getting a newer - larger one...but like I said - keeping this one. Nice set up btw...looks nice.


----------



## KC295

Will Rancho quick lift struts give me enough clearence to run a 7' plow?


----------



## Whiffyspark

Don't they have dial gear changers now? Instead of a lever for prnd


----------



## snerdy

They make strut spacers for the front and a coil spacer for the rear, they work great. There is also a product out there called coil sumospring that does a decent job.


----------

